# Clementine's AKC name....



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I like 

Rathke's *My* Darlin' Clementine

Jazzys Mom


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am a fan of the call name not being part of the AKC name. You could go in a couple of directions actually.
Of course there is the song (a rather dark song actually if you look at the lyrics)

Rathke's Oh My Darling
Rathke's Forty-niner Lass
Rathke's Duckling Driver

Then there is the fruit Clementine

Rathke's Fruit of Mandarin
Rathke's Mandarin Prize
Rathke's Slice of Mandarin


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Jazzys Mom said:


> I like
> 
> Rathke's *My* Darlin' Clementine
> 
> Jazzys Mom


Me too! I Also like AmbikaGR's suggestion, Rathke's Oh My Darlin.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

I agree, I like Rathke's Oh My Darlin, too  I love the name Clementine!!!


----------

